# Another big advantage of Cheese people don't even think about



## Sal29 (Jul 27, 2014)

I am lucky enough to live in a state with a Democratic Governor(Pennsylvania) that doesn't have state or local taxes on Cheese. I worked 2 months in 2020 and got Cheese for the rest of the year.
I just did my taxes on Sunday and guess how much I owed total for Federal, State, an Local combined?
$49, that's right I only paid $49 and that was on taxes combined for work and for Cheese.
The double payroll tax alone is 15% of your income if you're an independent contractor.
Why work, be taxed to death and have your taxes go to cheese for billionaires and corporations when you can collect the Cheese by taxing billionaires and corporations that have stolen your tax money from tax subsidies, golden parachutes, bailouts, taxpayer funded buildings and property like sports stadiums, arenas, etc?


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Sal29 said:


> I am lucky enough to live in a state with a Democratic Governor(Pennsylvania) that doesn't have state or local taxes on Cheese. I worked 2 months in 2020 and got Cheese for the rest of the year.
> 
> Why work, be taxed to death and have your taxes go to cheese for billionaires and corporations when you can collect the Cheese by taxing billionaires and corporations that have stolen your tax money from tax subsidies, golden parachutes, bailouts, taxpayer funded buildings and property like sports stadiums, arenas, etc?


That's right comrade.
Stick it to 'the man'.

In fact, the government should control ALL forms of production. ALL business should be owned and operated by the government. Then, we can all share equally in the bounty when it is equally and fairly distributed.

"From each according to his ability, to each according to his needs". Who said that, some real smart prophet, I am sure.

Venezuela must be a real example of how good things can go for you, eh?

But, wait, I see a lot of illegals walking to the US _from_ Venezuela. Why is that? They have finally achieved the socialist utopia and they leave it? They got what they wanted ... we will too some day.
Where are WE gonna go when we get to the same state of nirvana as Venezuela?
Think Canada will have to build a wall?

Read a book.
I suggest you start with History and Economics.


.


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

I was amazed I actually received a refund of about $1,800 total fed and state the 10k fed deduction on unemployment was great and I just received 8k on a ppp loan that is forgivable. Now all in all that's great but we need to get back to normal and we need government involvement to govern uber and companies like uber to have minimum mile and minute rates like in Seattle to get everyone off the free cheese.


----------



## Sal29 (Jul 27, 2014)

UberBastid said:


> That's right comrade.
> Stick it to 'the man'.
> 
> In fact, the government should control ALL forms of production. ALL business should be owned and operated by the government. Then, we can all share equally in the bounty when it is equally and fairly distributed.
> ...



So when do you want to start driving on Capitalist Roads, have Capitalist Fire Departments, Capitalist Police Departments, and a Capitalist Military?
You want to start paying $200 a day in tolls for driving on Capitalist roads, and over $5,000 a day for all the other Capitalist services Government currently provides?


----------



## Sal29 (Jul 27, 2014)

Mole said:


> I was amazed I actually received a refund of about $1,800 total fed and state the 10k fed deduction on unemployment was great and I just received 8k on a ppp loan that is forgivable. Now all in all that's great but we need to get back to normal and we need government involvement to govern uber and companies like uber to have minimum mile and minute rates like in Seattle to get everyone off the free cheese.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Sal29 said:


> So when do you want to start driving on Capitalist Roads, have Capitalist Fire Departments, Capitalist Police Departments, and a Capitalist Military?
> You want to start paying $200 a day in tolls for driving on Capitalist roads, and over $5,000 a day for all the other Capitalist services Government currently provides?


The best way to collect taxes to fund government programs is by having a healthy free market to tax. A centrally planned economy runs out of money. You could tax businesses at 100% but the problem is that you will earn less tax revenue than by taxing them at 1%. No profit = no incentive. Google Laffer Curve. Democrats usually want to tax beyond the Laffer Curve inflection point, because they are more interested in "reducing wealth inequality" than helping poor people. It's a lot easier to destroy wealth than to create it, and so it is easier to create "wealth equality" by tearing down the rich than building up the poor. It isn't a zero-sum game.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Sal29 said:


> I am lucky enough to live in a state with a Democratic Governor(Pennsylvania) that doesn't have state or local taxes on Cheese. I worked 2 months in 2020 and got Cheese for the rest of the year.
> I just did my taxes on Sunday and guess how much I owed total for Federal, State, an Local combined?
> $49, that's right I only paid $49 and that was on taxes combined for work and for Cheese.
> The double payroll tax alone is 15% of your income if you're an independent contractor.
> Why work, be taxed to death and have your taxes go to cheese for billionaires and corporations when you can collect the Cheese by taxing billionaires and corporations that have stolen your tax money from tax subsidies, golden parachutes, bailouts, taxpayer funded buildings and property like sports stadiums, arenas, etc?


It sounds like you're living the dream dude! All that cheese is keeping you in beer and cigarettes just fine! The ladies must be lining up to get a piece of what you have to offer!


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

You must be so proud being a slacker. What is your plan when the cheese runs out?


----------



## Sal29 (Jul 27, 2014)

Trafficat said:


> The best way to collect taxes to fund government programs is by having a healthy free market to tax. A centrally planned economy runs out of money. You could tax businesses at 100% but the problem is that you will earn less tax revenue than by taxing them at 1%. No profit = no incentive. Google Laffer Curve. Democrats usually want to tax beyond the Laffer Curve inflection point, because they are more interested in "reducing wealth inequality" than helping poor people. It's a lot easier to destroy wealth than to create it, and so it is easier to create "wealth equality" by tearing down the rich than building up the poor. It isn't a zero-sum game.


ROTFLMFAO, many billionaires and corporations have a NEGATIVE TAX RATE. 
Nike has a -18% tax rate, Fed Ex -12.8%, Telephone and Data Systems -22.8%.
Conservatives want tax breaks for billionaires and corporations who haven't paid their fair share in over half a century. 
Conservatives want the working class and middle class to suffer so billionaires can become trillionaires.


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

Trafficat said:


> The best way to collect taxes to fund government programs is by having a healthy free market to tax. A centrally planned economy runs out of money. You could tax businesses at 100% but the problem is that you will earn less tax revenue than by taxing them at 1%. No profit = no incentive. Google Laffer Curve. Democrats usually want to tax beyond the Laffer Curve inflection point, because they are more interested in "reducing wealth inequality" than helping poor people. It's a lot easier to destroy wealth than to create it, and so it is easier to create "wealth equality" by tearing down the rich than building up the poor. It isn't a zero-sum game.


Yep.
Tax the rich 'til there ain't no rich no more.


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

SHalester said:


> You must be so proud being a slacker. What is your plan when the cheese runs out?


Become an Uber part-time employee driver.


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

Sal29 said:


> ROTFLMFAO, many billionaires and corporations have a NEGATIVE TAX RATE.
> Nike has a -18% tax rate, Fed Ex -12.8%, Telephone and Data Systems -22.8%.
> Conservatives want tax breaks for billionaires and corporations who haven't paid their fair share in over half a century.
> Conservatives want the working class and middle class to suffer so billionaires can become trillionaires.


And I bet you have zero understanding as to why this is


----------



## Dr. Saw Bones (Feb 2, 2021)

SHalester said:


> You must be so proud being a slacker. What is your plan when the cheese runs out?


Cardboard box, driving uber and complaining about how the man made him poor.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Judge and Jury said:


> Become an Uber part-time employee driver.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Sal29 said:


> So when do you want to start driving on Capitalist Roads, have Capitalist Fire Departments, Capitalist Police Departments, and a Capitalist Military?
> You want to start paying $200 a day in tolls for driving on Capitalist roads, and over $5,000 a day for all the other Capitalist services Government currently provides?


No, actually, I would prefer that we keep the current mix of Democratic Socialism.
A society should take care of the weakest among us. We should all share in the upkeep of infrastructure that we all use. 

_"all the other Capitalist services Government currently provides"_
Government doesn't 'provide' shit.
I do that. You do that ... well, maybe not you, but, productive useful people give their money to the government to take care of those things. They are not free. Neither is that 'free' cheese you revel in.
It's gonna get expensive.
Ask the next So. American illegal you bump in to how expensive it is.

.


----------



## got a p (Jan 27, 2018)

Sal29 said:


> I am lucky enough to live in a state with a Democratic Governor(Pennsylvania) that doesn't have state or local taxes on Cheese. I worked 2 months in 2020 and got Cheese for the rest of the year.
> I just did my taxes on Sunday and guess how much I owed total for Federal, State, an Local combined?
> $49, that's right I only paid $49 and that was on taxes combined for work and for Cheese.
> The double payroll tax alone is 15% of your income if you're an independent contractor.
> Why work, be taxed to death and have your taxes go to cheese for billionaires and corporations when you can collect the Cheese by taxing billionaires and corporations that have stolen your tax money from tax subsidies, golden parachutes, bailouts, taxpayer funded buildings and property like sports stadiums, arenas, etc?


how much unemployment did you receive in 2020?


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

"Cheese people"

Sounds like it should have been a Frank Zappa song.


----------



## got a p (Jan 27, 2018)

i'm in a blue state. we have to pay a bit over 4% flat tax for unemployment. there's only 13 states that taxe pua and half are blue, why would you mention being in a blue state? that makes no difference.


Colorado
Georgia
Hawaii
Idaho
Kentucky
Massachusetts
Minnesota
Mississippi
North Carolina
New York
Rhode Island
South Carolina
West Virginia


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

SpinalCabbage said:


> "Cheese people"
> 
> Sounds like it should have been a Frank Zappa song.


Or, at least worth a stanza in 'Dynamo Hum'.

.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

UberBastid said:


> No, actually, I would prefer that we keep the current mix of Democratic Socialism.
> A society should take care of the weakest among us. We should all share in the upkeep of infrastructure that we all use.
> 
> _"all the other Capitalist services Government currently provides"_
> ...


A chain is only as strong as its weakest link . . . dead weight drags down the useful links.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

SpinalCabbage said:


> "Cheese people"
> 
> Sounds like it should have been a Frank Zappa song.


There are many "Government Cheese ' songs on Youtube.
Even a band named " Government Cheese ".
.


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

tohunt4me said:


> There are many "Government Cheese ' songs on Youtube.
> Even a band named " Government Cheese ".
> .
> View attachment 596455
> ...


I had a few blocks of that government cheese. I didn't get it from the government, but there was so much of it that some just slid sideways into my lap.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

SpinalCabbage said:


> I had a few blocks of that government cheese. I didn't get it from the government, but there was so much of it that some just slid sideways into my lap.


Govt. Pork, beef & chicken. . . . along with boxes of govt. Brown Rice. Mmmm mmmm good !


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Ps- i also buy food stamps. Up to 50 cents on the Dollar ! Cash for Commodities . . .


----------



## Driving With A Purpose (Jul 28, 2020)

Judge and Jury said:


> Yep.
> Tax the rich 'til there ain't no rich no more.


This is from a song called “I’d love to change the world” by Alvin Lee and Ten Years After.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> A chain is only as strong as its weakest link . . . dead weight drags down the useful links.


So, physically and mentally disabled people should be euthanized ... right?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

UberBastid said:


> So, physically and mentally disabled people should be euthanized ... right?


No, but im sure they have plans for the " Elderly".


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

UberBastid said:


> So, physically and mentally disabled people should be euthanized ... right?


That was Hitlers Govt. 
The U.S. Govt. Is very quick to tie the tubes of the mothers & prevent mentally & physically disabled from breeding.

No matter the veneer, examine it under the surface.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

UberBastid said:


> So, physically and mentally disabled people should be euthanized ... right?


Before you Quickly Lept into this side Alley . . . i was referring to the Mentally & Physically CAPABLE WHO DO NOTHING BUT LIVE OFF OF THE LABORS OF OTHERS ! CRYING FOR GOVERNMENT CHEESE !


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

Driving With A Purpose said:


> This is from a song called “I’d love to change the world” by Alvin Lee and Ten Years After.


I'd love to change the world
But I don't know what to do
So I'll leave it up to you


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Judge and Jury said:


> I'd love to change the world
> But I don't know what to do
> So I'll leave it up to you


" 'Progressive' Rock"


----------



## Sal29 (Jul 27, 2014)

got a p said:


> how much unemployment did you receive in 2020?


It's not really a gigantic amount, but I'm able to save about $2,000 to $2,500 a month while on unemployment by living with my parents and minimizing my expenses from March 1st 2020 till today.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

🤐 🤐 🤐 🤐


----------



## ldriva (Jan 23, 2015)

Sal29 said:


> I am lucky enough to live in a state with a Democratic Governor(Pennsylvania) that doesn't have state or local taxes on Cheese. I worked 2 months in 2020 and got Cheese for the rest of the year.
> I just did my taxes on Sunday and guess how much I owed total for Federal, State, an Local combined?
> $49, that's right I only paid $49 and that was on taxes combined for work and for Cheese.
> The double payroll tax alone is 15% of your income if you're an independent contractor.
> Why work, be taxed to death and have your taxes go to cheese for billionaires and corporations when you can collect the Cheese by taxing billionaires and corporations that have stolen your tax money from tax subsidies, golden parachutes, bailouts, taxpayer funded buildings and property like sports stadiums, arenas, etc?


I got a refund plus the EIDL grant. I’ll take that as compensation for the mess I’ve endure through Uber


----------



## JeanOcelot0 (Dec 30, 2020)

got a p said:


> i'm in a blue state. we have to pay a bit over 4% flat tax for unemployment. there's only 13 states that taxe pua and half are blue, why would you mention being in a blue state? that makes no difference.
> 
> 
> Colorado
> ...


I think most states are like mine, Louisiana, with unemployment being included in federal income tax, and thus passed down to be included in state income tax - i.e., the starting point of the state income tax is federal AGI. When the CHEESE was given a $10K exemption (i.e., in the form of negative income basically), it passed down to the state.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> That was Hitlers Govt.
> The U.S. Govt. Is very quick to tie the tubes of the mothers & prevent mentally & physically disabled from breeding.
> 
> No matter the veneer, examine it under the surface.


The US gov't is also adamant about supporting Planned Parenthood ... which was founded by a nurse who was a racist and was hell bent to prevent as many black babies from being born as she could.

.


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

UberBastid said:


> The US gov't is also adamant about supporting Planned Parenthood ... which was founded by a nurse who was a racist and was hell bent to prevent as many black babies from being born as she could.
> 
> .


Truth.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

UberBastid said:


> The US gov't is also adamant about supporting Planned Parenthood ... which was founded by a nurse who was a racist and was hell bent to prevent as many black babies from being born as she could.
> 
> .


Margaret Saenger . . . Hillary Clintons Hero.


----------



## got a p (Jan 27, 2018)

UberBastid said:


> The US gov't is also adamant about supporting Planned Parenthood ... which was founded by a nurse who was a racist and was hell bent to prevent as many black babies from being born as she could.
> 
> .


this is kinda weird but this thought went through my head today or yesterday - i always knew i would have a son and a daughter. i have a son and have figured i will have a daughter in the future. i was engaged in my early 20s and we had an abortion. i was certain it was a girl, thought about it for quite a while after. 

i think that may have been the daughter i always knew i would have.


----------



## JeanOcelot0 (Dec 30, 2020)

As usual, the "American" version of a product is the worst quality of almost anywhere. The nausea I get when looking at a wedge of "American cheese" is the equal & opposite of the euphoria I get when sampling a great European cheese.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

JeanOcelot0 said:


> As usual, the "American" version of a product is the worst quality of almost anywhere. The nausea I get when looking at a wedge of "American cheese" is the equal & opposite of the euphoria I get when sampling a great European cheese.


Oh, not everything. Otherwise China wouldn't be stealing us blind.
Ever gotten a hamburger in Paris?
A pizza in London?


----------

